# Bristol - Another city wide MH ban



## Clunegapyears (Jul 5, 2019)

Increasing calls for Bristol to have 'blanket ban' on travellers camping - Bristol Live


----------



## Snapster (Jul 5, 2019)

Surely that’s just a proposed ban on unauthorised travellers setting up camp. Not a ban per se on campers and motorhomes. 
Funny how they always role out the “excrement in hedges” mantra. 
If unauthorised traveller sites are a such a large concern, surely they should be making some provision for them. Most other European countries do. 
Anyway, we drove through Bristol earlier this year in our van, it’s not something i would like to do again so they don’t have to bother with me.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 5, 2019)

Bristol does seem to have a bigger issue than most cities with permanent vans living on the streets.


----------



## witzend (Jul 5, 2019)

Snapster said:


> Funny how they always role out the “excrement in hedges” mantra.
> .


Not really when theres many on here who tip their grey water in hedgerows pee in the bushes etc its all sewage waste to most people


----------



## runnach (Jul 5, 2019)

public protection space orders is the latest legislation to prevent you going about your lawful business ..a couple of years ago re Brighton the issue highlighted it is coming home to roost 

Channa


----------

